
A thread on coders in newsrooms - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1089507217588609029
======
LyndsySimon
This isn’t just a “newsroom” problem - there are lots of areas where “the IT
guy” is seen as just that and nothing more. We get typecast in many companies.

In my experience, knowledge of the field you’re working in is a huge deal. I
worked for an LTL trucking company for seven years. Anyone can write SQL, but
it takes specialized and specific knowledge to build appropriate metrics and
to know what data exist to support them. I’m in healthcare now, and have
worked for companies serving medical research, patient care, and prescription
drug pricing/insurance. The knowledge I bring to the table allows me to see
things my peers who don’t share my specific history simply don’t - and,
importantly, their knowledge and unique histories allow them to do the same.
We’re stronger because of our diverse professional backgrounds.

In short, I think it’s important to cultivate cross-role knowledge sharing and
responsibilities. It’s good for the company now, and it’s good for the
employees’ careers in the long term.

------
tvanantwerp
A higher-up recently said that he thought of me as the "tech savior" of the
organization. And while I'm sure he meant it as a compliment, it also conveyed
another message: "I don't actually know what you do and I'm not interested as
long as you fix my PC when it's broken."

I don't work in a newsroom, but it's a similar setup: lots of people doing
research and writing, and I get brought in if any IT/web stuff is needed.
While I think I get along with everyone, there is a separation. More often
than not, if someone pulls me into a project, it's because they've decided
what they want to do already and just need my skills for execution. I've
literally stalked the halls trying to overhear whispers of coming projects
where I could contribute, because I know the odds of being approached early
when I can make more creative contributions are pretty low.

------
lordnacho
This was a problem in finance until a few years ago.

When I started on the trading floor one of the traders went up to the desk
where the devs were sitting. He asked for help getting his pound coin back
from the vending machine. He thought that was really funny.

These days you can go on efinancialcareers and see that dev jobs can pay
£150K, probably more than most financial professionals. Maybe not as much
upside potential as trading, depends on what you're coding.

------
jstewartmobile
This is one of those "monkey hindbrain" behaviors that can present with _any_
cross-pollination of professionals.

For a closer-to-home example, look at how many dev shops treat their QA
people. The out-groups rarely get the love they deserve.

Generally speaking, the odds are better when working with your own kind. If
you're a software golden child amongst all the other schmoes without a golden
ticket, there's going to be more resentment than anything else.

